# Many many dart frogs for sale in Augusta, GA!



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I have moved to Augusta, GA. Have lots of froglets forsale, have some pairs and single adults. Tads also, and many frog supplies. Local only willing to meet for the right amount of sales and gas money.

Many supplies and feeders. 

Please serious inquires only.

Froglets, 

Matecho, 20
Patricia, $20
Powder blue,$30
Citronella, $80 good size on them

Highland bronze, $50
Ancon hill, $15
Green and bronze, $25
Campana $20

Banded $40 and regular luecs $30

Veradero $80, benedictas $220, highland tricolor male $80

Many many others, just email with what your looking for.

Please email me at [email protected] yahoo


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Sent you an email.


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Our you willing to ship I'm looking for a few Tadpoles..email..me.


----------

